
Tor General Strike - setra
https://ghostbin.com/paste/kmnzz
======
anc84
An anonymous person is calling for this, requesting other anonymous person to
reveal themselves or be doxxed.

Lots of allegations with zero proof.

3 hashtags.

I'll fire up a few more relays on September 1st.

~~~
eropple
I think I'll join you in that. Advocating, from safe anonymity, that victims
of sexual assault have to relive their abuse publicly for the peanut gallery?
Yeah, how about no.

Their use of "Direct Action" is real cute, too; we know what that means among
the screaming twitterati here in 2016. Which of the women who've come forward,
or the women in leadership roles within the Tor Project, are they going to dox
and send death threats to? (The answer is all too frequently "all of them",
because that's how these "ops" work.)

~~~
greatemployee
I think by "relive" you mean "recount." People seemed to be capable of
recounting negative events before the rise of safe spaces and micro-aggression
and whatever hog crap liberal infants have cooked up lately. Yeah, how about
no.

~~~
eropple
_> I think by "relive" you mean "recount."_

No, I mean "undertake the emotionally harrowing and deleterious task of _yet
again_ putting themselves back into that place in their heads so that they can
indulge the curiosity of a bunch of randos and Twitter eggs while they harass
them and threaten to kill them."

PTSD is a thing, and being forced to dive headlong into it for the morbid
curiosity of angry randos would be literally sick.

 _> safe spaces and micro-aggression and whatever hog crap liberal infants
have cooked up lately_

Y'know, there's definitely a conversation to be had about some of the ways
that those "liberal infants" approach problems of inequality and injustice,
but I think it's really funny that you use an isolated pseudonym that can't be
traced back to you when complaining about _other people_ having the structures
to minimize damage inflicted upon them.

~~~
greatemployee
> No, I mean "undertake the emotionally harrowing and deleterious task of yet
> again... (actual content)...

Nah, you mean recounting negative events. And people have been recounting
negative events throughout history until you people convinced yourselves that
pretending things didn't happen is a mature way to solve anything. You seem to
have also convinced yourself that this is merely about satisfying someone's
idle curiosity, which is IMO a dumb interpretation of all this.

> ...there's definitely a conversation to be had about some of the ways that
> those "liberal infants" approach problems of inequality and injustice

* perceived problems of inequality and injustice. I agree, there is a conversation to be had about the unreasonable sensitivity and generally infantile manner in which social justice warriors / liberal arts majors behave.

> but I think it's really funny that you use an isolated pseudonym that can't
> be traced back to you

Really? I don't find it very funny. I'm not making legal accusations about
anyone. Why is my identity relevant?

------
pdkl95
I suggest reading these before making any claims about this situation:

[http://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-08/jacob-appelbaum-rape-
sexua...](http://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-08/jacob-appelbaum-rape-sexual-abuse-
allegations/komplettansicht)

[https://www.oneeyedman.net/?p=2581](https://www.oneeyedman.net/?p=2581)

[https://shiromarieke.github.io/tor](https://shiromarieke.github.io/tor)

and especially this comment by Shava Nerad:

[https://bbs.boingboing.net/t/jacob-appelbaum-tor-
developer-a...](https://bbs.boingboing.net/t/jacob-appelbaum-tor-developer-
and-wikileaks-staffer-resigns-amid-sex-abuse-claims/79189/86)

I don't know who is guilty of anything (on any side), but I do see a severe
lack of _process_. Making unsubstantiated claims (even if they are true)
without opportunity for the other side to respond isn't justice. 3rd parties
taking action against people (again, on either side) is vigilantism.

This how good communities get ripped apart. Someone has driven a very
effective wedge through the hacker community (not just Tor!) forcing people
into us-vs-them tribal camps. This is why formal judicial processes are
important; it doesn't have to be the state, but without _some_ process all we
have is a huge "he said, she said" mess and a rift of suspicion through the
community as people are forced to take sides.

(note again: I have not taken any side or made any claims about the
people/orgs involved. I am calling for _justice_ and formal process instead of
vigilantism, assumptions, and reactions based more on emotion and partial
information)

"We have found our Kobiyashi-Maru."

------
p4bl0
Related read which gives a necessary context to the linked page:
[https://shiromarieke.github.io/tor](https://shiromarieke.github.io/tor).

Edit: fixed link (the > was eaten by HN link regexp).

~~~
sneak
Tor, like any organization, can enforce "not being multiply accused of being a
rapist" as condition of association.

We are allowed to believe women, if we choose, and Tor's leadership is, too.

Mutual consent - that's what employment is. If one side decides to stop, that
is their right. You don't have to agree with them for it to be their right to
withdraw consent (in this case because they believed these women).

Innocent until proven guilty is for courts of law who can take away peoples'
freedom; it has no place professionally where all they can take away is his
job. He is free to seek another that doesn't mind employing rapists.

------
INTPenis
From what I can gather it seems someone is angry that a guy named Jacob
Applebaum is being accused of harassment.

My first thoughts are: I don't know any of those people, tor is open source,
they should settle this in court like everyone else and keep tor out of it.

~~~
sneak
He is being accused of multiple rapes, not simply harassment.

~~~
cocotino
This should be settled in court, not with witch hunting.

I personally don't care about the people who work on a project that should be
strictly technical. I don't understand why did they have to mix politics in.

~~~
sneak
That's true insofar as it applies to the question of whether or not he should
be imprisoned; unfortunately our society is terrible at such things when it
comes to rape.

Whether or not Tor wishes to continue employing him should be left to the
opinions of Tor management, which they are fully permitted to form after
simply listening to the women he raped.

I believe them. You should, too.

Believing multiple rape victims isn't a witch hunt.

~~~
cocotino
If the Tor management wants to fire him, that's up to them. For any reason, or
no reason at all. It's their decision. On the other hand, "rape" is a delicate
matter, and all of this shouldn't have been discussed in public.

>I believe them. You should, too.

I don't believe them for two reasons:

1) There is no actual proof. I don't believe things for which there's no
proof.

2) It's possible multiple people didn't like him and therefore between
themselves they decided to accuse him of rape to get rid of him.

~~~
sneak
Direct eyewitness/victim testimony _is_ proof, actually.

You can doubt the credibility of that, if you like, but that's up to you; to
say there is no proof is a falsehood.

It is interesting that you pay more heed to the notion of a character
assassination conspiracy involving multiple credible parties than the simpler
explanation that perhaps this well-known liar is also a well-known rapist.

Have you heard of Occam's Razor?

------
Canada
I'm just going to go ahead and keep using Tor.

------
telecomix
Jake has nothing to do with the OPSEC of TOR. TOR is openly audit-able,
publicly vetted, and peer reviewed and thus impervious to the actions of a
single person. Also the US Gov. are always going to have their fingers in TOR,
whether it's CIA directors or state sponsored Sybil attacks: this just makes
TOR stronger due to a hydra effect and so I welcome government actors, thanks
for making TOR moar robust.

TOR is only as compromised as the user who uses it, with their JavaScript
turned on, and their Flash plugins enabled whilst surfing. TBB helps with
that, but it's not bulletproof and still subject to any number of 0days (The
FBI routinely breaks TBB for obvious reasons). TOR as an academic effort is
perfect OPSEC because it uses compartmentalization and lots of other lovely
OPSEC strategies, but fails horribly in the wild due to outright bad
implementation.

~~~
ChoHag
> TOR is openly audit-able, publicly vetted, and peer reviewed

Just like OpenSSL?

